# runincode:



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You asked for a recipe for cathead buscuits awhile back. Here's one right at 100 years old.

RYSON BUSCUITS
2 LEVEL CUPSFUL FLOUR
4 LEVEL TEASPOONS RYSON[baking powder]
1 LEVEL TEASPOON SALT
2 TABLESPOONS BUTTER OR LARD OR I OF EACH 
3/4 TO 1 CUPFULL MILK


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks wdbrand, I'll sure give it a shot. Don't know if I can find RYSON baking powder around here, but I'm sure Clabber Girl (I think thats the name) will work. Thanks again.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

runin, you won't find it. Any kind will do fine.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

okay, got a pot of pinto beans thats been soakin overnight, may try the biscuits with them or some iron skillet cornbread.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Got to eat cornbread with the pintos. 

Darin


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, and some fried taters and ramps. Used to watch my dad crumble corn bread up and put it in a glass of sweet or butter milk and eat it with a spoon and that was after he had already ate supper. Ramps are starting to pop up in this area and my son has found a few molly moochers(morrels) small grey ones.


----------

